# Building a tack locker for harnesses and supplies



## Specialk (Jul 9, 2016)

My hubby built me a tack locker for my barn. I don't have a tack room and didn't want to waste the space in our carport barn for a whole room. I am in the process of painting it now. I will keep you updated with progress.

This is a pic of the main unit and one of the doors.


----------



## Specialk (Jul 9, 2016)

Got some bridle hooks online for $2.99 for the doors. A little spray paint can change them any color.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 9, 2016)

Those bridle hooks are great. And a bargain. I only have one and use a tin can on the peg for the other bridles. I keep thinking I'll order more, but just keep hanging the bridles on the tins!

I use two bicycle hooks for my sulky saddle. The hooks have plastic over the metal so they don't harm the leather and I positioned them the width of the saddle. It hangs really well that way and I lay the breast strap over it.

I know you are excited about your "tack room"!


----------



## dalvers63 (Jul 9, 2016)

That is going to be great! I look forward to seeing it all done and filled with stuff


----------



## Mona (Jul 9, 2016)

Great idea! You should post this on the main forum so everyone can enjoy it. Maybe others would like to build one for themselves.


----------



## Specialk (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks. I think my hubby took detailed pics of all the steps including supplies.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jul 9, 2016)

i have a whole tack room, and it is filled with crap just because i have room for it. this is a great idea for my next barn though. LOOKS GREAT.


----------



## Specialk (Jul 9, 2016)

If you think about it, a lot of tack room space is wasted barn space because the middle is open walking area. You can make a tack locker as big as you want. I figure I can fit three harnesses very comfortely or a saddle if I ever got a full sized horse on one side and my grooming tote, farrier tools on the other, bridles hanging in the doors as well as halters. I am going to put a whip holder on the side and some rods for their fly sheets. Spray bottles and stuff in the doors. Treats and supplements in the bottom. Should hold all my stuff. And like you mentioned, it will cause me to only keep those things I need and I can lock it.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Jul 11, 2016)

Can't wait to see the finished product! I will have to share with my barn owner, maybe we can all make one so the groom area is more tidy!


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 11, 2016)

Anxious for the finished product!


----------



## Specialk (Jul 11, 2016)

Sneak peak of the progress...

I wanted "happy" colors in the barn.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 17, 2016)

Can you give the dimensions/sizes of what you've built so far? Enjoying seeing it!


----------



## Specialk (Jul 20, 2016)

Yes I can measure everything tomorrow


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Specialk (Jul 20, 2016)

The cabinet is 6' tall, 40.5" wide, 24.5" deep.

The doors each 6' tall, 19" wide, and 6" deep. We are almost done putting in the shelves and then I should have completed pics.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 27, 2016)

I love spray paint. It turns ugly stuff into treasure. I'm loving this project! Can't wait for final pics!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 10, 2016)

All installed now????


----------



## Specialk (Aug 16, 2016)

Got it setup in the barn. Latches and handles on the front. Ordered some harness racks, waiting for them to arrive for the main compartment.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 16, 2016)

WOW, a lot of thought went into that. very nice, love the color and organization.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 17, 2016)

Very Cool , Id really like something like this for all my gear.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 17, 2016)

It turned out fantastic! I would love to be this organized.


----------



## Strangeaddiction (Aug 18, 2016)

OMG I need instructions for these! I need one in my garage just to store all my extra horse stuff!!!


----------



## jventresca (Aug 22, 2016)

I have whip holders made from wide PVC pipe attached just inside the tack room door. I can snag one as I'm going out to ground drive if I forget to get one out earlier. I keep my holly whips in the house though.

We store our harnesses in gym bags and plastic boxes on shelves along one side of the tack room. They have labels on the side so we grab the right one. Under the shelves we have plastic drawer units that hold blankets, sheets, etc.

We have plastic drawer units for vet supplies and clipping products on one side wall. Right now I have two tack trunks stacked in the middle of the tack room with extra stuff on top of them. Time to reorganize!

I found that shopping bags for frozen items are about the right size for a full collar with the hames on, and they're padded too.

Target has plastic storage boxes with foam around the top edge so they lock air out. Better for brass fittings.


----------



## dalvers63 (Aug 22, 2016)

Great job! I love the color too. It's so nice when you can actually FIND all of your stuff!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2016)

jventresca said:


> I have whip holders made from wide PVC pipe attached just inside the tack room door. I can snag one as I'm going out to ground drive if I forget to get one out earlier. I keep my holly whips in the house though.
> 
> We store our harnesses in gym bags and plastic boxes on shelves along one side of the tack room. They have labels on the side so we grab the right one. Under the shelves we have plastic drawer units that hold blankets, sheets, etc.
> 
> ...


Pictures! would be lovely. I'm getting ready to set up a harness/tack room in the extra "stall" in our shed row barn. None of the "stalls" are used as stalls for the ponies.

I will take pics of all the "stuff" currently stuffed into the stall and then as I go along to set it up (have lots of "stuff" still in our shop - due to our oldest daughter/SIL/Gdaughters moving back in with us for a while, need to clear room for them to store items. Looking at doing some type of "tiny house" for them on our property for a while - hopefully one they can move when they find prop of their own. Had a feeling this would happen when we got more land/larger house, sigh. But we make it work. May portion off part of our property for them - still looking at options).

The "tack room" is not completely enclosed (openings at the top since it's between the other two stalls). It's the only one with a dutch door, though for me these days ducking under the top is difficult. It has a light that once is turned on at main switch (in other "stall" - where feed is stored) can be turned off/on by a cord. The small square bales of hay are stored in stall on the end. Not sure what this shed row was originally built for - each of the 3 is completely different sizes (same depth from front to back) - 1 was never meant to be used as a horse stall and may have originally been set up for tack/feed since it's where all the light switches and plug in(s) are. It's only about 4' wide (will measure).

I don't have a full front pic of the "barn" - just two pics that show the ends ...

This end shows the door that opens into the hay storage. It's about 8' wide (can get 2 48" pallets laid down next to each other). Right above the pony's ear is part of the dutch doors showing - that's currently storage for our harness that isn't put up properly yet...




This pic shows the other end - with the "feed room" door open and partially blocking the double dutch doors. The feed room is about 4' wide (I think?), but will measure it, too.


----------

